# What Are My Choices To Get Fox News?



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I am currently a DISH subscriber and use a 722k. I am thinking of cancelling and getting Sling TV. The one channel that I would miss would be Fox News Channel. What are my other choices to get it live? I know I can see clips with a Roku box, but it looks like my choices for FNC live are either cable or satellite. Are there any other ways to get it besides cable or satellite?


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

If you have good streaming, get a Roku. All of the Networks are free, ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, & PBS. Some run live streaming and others on demand. ABC was finally added last month. One nice thing, I can get the evening news on demand now without having to record it to the HDD on the 211k.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

From the FOX News FAQ:

*I don't have a cable or satellite TV subscription to Fox News. Can I still stream online?*

Unfortunately, this is not a service we offer at this time. However, you can catch the best clips of the day on http://video.foxnews.com and http://video.foxbusiness.com.

Select shows like Fox News Sunday and Stossel are available on Hulu.com. Stossel can also be found on FoxBusiness.com and RedEye can be found on FoxNews.com.

You can watch full episodes of Stossel here: http://video.foxbusiness.com/playlist/on-air-full-episodes-stossel/
and full episodes of Red Eye here: http://video.foxnews.com/playlist/on-air-full-episodes-red-eye/

_Any other answer would be in violation of the rules of this forum and quite possibly some laws as well._


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_FYI, I also removed a few posts that were heading down a negative path. Please remember this isn't a how-to-illegally-stream thread nor is it a hate-FOX-News thread. It's just a simple question, which I think has been definitively answered by the FOX News FAQ._


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I think you'll have to compare the price of Sling and what it gets you ($Y) versus the price of Dish and what they have that Sling doesn't ($X). Then, once you can research how much Fox you can get online ask yourself - is Fox worth $X-$Y.

Too bad they don't make it easier for you with an online feed but, then, when Al-Jazeera came to Dish, they started restricting their HD on-line feed.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Unlike the US streaming network news channels, which show yesterdays news clips, Sky News is _current_ news. And while Sky News belongs to the same company as Fox, they are nothing like Fox news - more BBC like. While Sky News is obviously UK oriented, they do have a fair amount of US news - only a few, very short ads.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Actually it's only partially owned by them, they wanted to take over BSkyB, but after the cell phone hacking fiasco they dropped the bid. News gathering wise, Sky News has more ties to CBS News than they do with Fox News.


----------

